# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Могу заменить в Москве!

## AlSe

В эти выходные свободен! 

Мой телефончик здесь!

----------


## tolyanich

> В эти выходные свободен! 
> 
> Мой телефончик здесь!


Так  слетай на йух, отдохни:biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> отдохни


Kit-kat отломи.. :Vah: :biggrin:-минихолодильник товарисчу доставь;))-есть ведь нуждающиеся..Я например..:rolleyes:
http://www.holodilnik.ru/refrigerato...refrigerators/-ВОТ такого красавца,за полцены,но чтоб работал,и бесшумно..- :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Annon

> ВОТ такого красавца,за полцены,но чтоб работал,и бесшумно..-


А у нас, помимо большого Самсунга, есть ещё и ТАКОЙ

----------


## AlSe

> Kit-kat отломи..:biggrin:-минихолодильник товарисчу доставь;))-есть ведь нуждающиеся..Я например..:rolleyes:
> http://www.holodilnik.ru/refrigerato...refrigerators/-ВОТ такого красавца,за полцены,но чтоб работал,и бесшумно..-


Ну дык, пару часов от банкета отломить и холодильник в кармане ( в помещении, где нуно :biggrin:)! Правда где его взять...... банкет?!  :Vah:  
Кстати (если объёмов хватает) разумно взять один из понравившихся и не гнаться за дешевизной из б/у!  :Aga: 




> А у нас, помимо большого Самсунга, есть ещё и ТАКОЙ


И давно? :eek:

----------


## Annon

> И давно?


Аха... уж годика полтора)))

----------


## AlSe

> Аха... уж годика полтора)))


Мдаааааааа, как изменились времена! Как изменились нравы! :smile:

З.ы. "Спасибо" за флуд! 

Но,

*ПО ПРЕЖНЕМУ В ВЫХОДНЫЕ ПОКА СВОБОДЕН!* :rolleyes:

----------


## oleg99

> З.ы. "Спасибо" за флуд! 
> Но,
> ПО ПРЕЖНЕМУ В ВЫХОДНЫЕ ПОКА СВОБОДЕН! 
> __________________


-Взял на карандаш!-если что сообщу..правда пока сам 2 дня в неделю выхожу,-зато через месяц начнётся-наверняка будет что-то конкретное!(возм. те-же выезда,банкетики)):rolleyes:будут и накладки,-позову_сообщу. :Pivo: 
а пока,-одна помощь,пропись "минусочков" заказчика спасают..



> Кстати (если объёмов хватает) разумно взять один из понравившихся и не гнаться за дешевизной из б/у!


-так и прийдётся сделать,скорее всего.. :Aga: -правда кроме этого-есть ещё 2 неотложных покупки(и все из муз.оборуд-я)-в общем только успевай "бабло" выкладывать :Vah: :smile:

----------


## AlSe

> Так  слетай на йух, отдохни:biggrin:


Дык слетал бы, но в тяпницу сложилось поработать.......:rolleyes:

----------


## tolyanich

> -Взял на карандаш!


И про нас не забывай.Можешь даже фломастером записать:biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> И про нас не забывай


-Я буду "успеть вспомнить"..о "Вам"- :Pivo: Толик,меня только по одиночке спрашивають,а Вы-же "дуэт"?..и вроде-бы при "Избе",то есть при работе..хоть и, только с четверга-по воскресенье -а меня,кстати_"понедельник-среда" вообще никогда не зовут..-если только праздник какой попадает?..да и четверги с воскресеньями-50\50..как-то так..
-а пока что были токо 2 предложения,на "заменки" в одного "Ноутмена",в прошлую 



> тяпницу


,с их(местной) певицей..(отказался,был занят,мы концертик "ЛАБАЛИ";))-если что,в след. раз свистну.. :Aga:   _
 -2-й вариант,далековато,м.Семёновская,-в воскресенье был,-тоже вакансия "одного" "Караокера"..но там ближе к праздникам может только по причине концертов "образоваться" у постоянного певца..,- будет "накладываться"-обещал позвать меня.._-и далее,по цепочке..:smile: :Pivo: 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
насчёт "фломастером"У меня все Ваши ходы записаны..-в журнале добрых дел!!
-Как кстати встреча в "Избе"-всё нормально,без тяжких "последствий"?:biggrin:жаль,-у нас по понедельникам-"Репы"-обязалово!Ладно,в след. раз попробую "появиться" :Pivo:  :flower: -(последнее-Ольге,не перепутай))

----------


## tolyanich

> только с четверга-по воскресенье


Со сореды  по  воскресенье

----------


## AlSe

> Со сореды  по  воскресенье


Я? С понедельника по воскресенье! :biggrin:


*Мой телефончик здесь!*

----------


## AlSe



----------


## tolyanich

Уже плакат соорудил:biggrin:

----------


## AlSe

> Уже плакат соорудил:biggrin:


Штампик млин, а не плакат! Коротко и ясно! Про постоянку спрашивают иногда, ну и про фирмУ написал заодно! :rolleyes:

----------


## tolyanich

> у и про фирмУ написал заодно!


Про фирмУ распечатай и на  ноутбуке приклей:biggrin: Хотя    фирмУ что-то и  так   всё реже заказывают

----------


## AlSe

> Про фирмУ распечатай и на  ноутбуке приклей:biggrin: Хотя    фирмУ что-то и  так   всё реже заказывают


Приклею! А вот если будут нужны музыканты на юбилей которые поют фирму, то тут уж я плотно подумаю! :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

Пропиарил :biggrin:

----------


## AlSe

> Пропиарил :biggrin:


Кого? :eek: :biggrin:

----------


## Саша

> Пропиарил


а это куда:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

> а это куда


В ПИар:wink:

----------


## tolyanich

*Annon*,
Снова  подцепил тайского трансвестита?(фото):biggrin:

----------


## Annon

Не, это девушка, натуральная)))

----------


## tolyanich

*Annon*,
:biggrin:
А  я  кстати с сегодн. дня дедушка натуральный  :Ha:

----------


## Annon

> А  я  кстати с сегодн. дня дедушка натуральный


О-о!!!!
Поздравляю, дружище))) :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## AlSe

*tolyanich*,
*Саша*,
*Annon*,
 Мужики, а можно я тут в сторонке,  с плакатегом постою?!  :Fz:  :biggrin:



З.ы. Толик, поздравляю!  :Pivo:   :Ok:

----------


## Annon

> Мужики, а можно я тут в сторонке,  с плакатегом постою?!


Иди, иди, парень, по своим делам...:biggrin:
Видишь - тут деда новоиспечённого чествуют... :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Иди, иди, парень, по своим делам...:biggrin:
> Видишь - тут деда новоиспечённого чествуют...


Коронуем?!! :King2: 
 :Vah:  :Aga:

----------


## tolyanich

:biggrin:  Спасибо  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## AlSe

> 


Ближайшие дни могу заменить!  :Vah:

----------

